# New Budgie Owner needs help with taming and bonding



## HelloItsSaffron (Oct 12, 2015)

So I recently have acquired a budgie. He's still fairly young (under a year) but his last owner didn't get him out of that cage that often. He now bites you if you put your hands near him or the cage. These bites aren't painful but more like little nibbles. He also doesn't like leaving his cage.

He used to have no problem with people and used to enjoy flying outside of his cage.

Is there anyway I can help him become the budgie he once was or will he forever be violent? I assure you I am more than willing to care for him if this is the case :budgie:

Thank You!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.
After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie and begin your taming and bonding sessions.

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/225961-biting-learned-often-avoidable-behavior.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## MineOfBudgies (Apr 23, 2015)

The number one thing you need to realize is that you need to take it at his pace. Once he has settled in, sit by his cage about 30 minutes a day (doesn't have to be all at one time) and just talk, read, or sing to him for about 3-5 days. Once he is comfortable with your presence, put your hand on the bars of the cage. Do this for 30 minutes a day for about 3-5 days and talk, read, and sing to him. 

Once he is comfortable with this, you can try feeding him a treat through the cage bars. If he doesn't eat any treats, hang some millet in his cage and he is sure to try some. Do this for a while until he will come to eat the treat without fear. Now you can open the cage. Place your hand directly on the bottom and keep it as still as possible. Do this about 30 minutes a day until he shows no sign of fear about your hand being there. Move your hand closer and closer to him as the days go by but always going at his pace. If he is starting to show signs of fear and discomfort, take it back a step.

Once you can put your hand right next to his feet or near him, you can try feeding him more treats from inside the cage. This will begin to show him that your hand is not a threat and that it brings good things. Once he is comfortable with this, you can try to put your finger near his belly and push up while saying "up" or "step up". This will start to make the budgie loose balance and step up onto your finger. Don't expect him to do this on the first try. If he starting to become uncomfortable, take it back a step and try again later. 

Once he steps up, he may step right back down. This is perfectly normal and make sure to give him lots of love and treats as a reward. Continue to do this until he can step up without you pushing up against his tummy. Always be patient while taming your budgie and take it slow. Some budgies take a week to tame and some may take a month or even a year. I wish you the best of luck with your boy!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies. Deborah and MineOfBudgies have given you great advice which will see you through to a breakthrough. We would love to see pic's of your little friend...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! :wave: 

I agree, you've been given the best of advice and we're here to help along the way if you have any doubts or questions  

It's wonderful to have you join our little family here on TB and I hope to meet your little budgie soon! 

:welcome:


----------

